# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  لغه الاشاره عند الامريكي والسعودي

## صمت الحزن

هاذي لغة الاشاره بين الامريكي والسعودي



8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
 
__________________
أمزح معكم

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه يسلمو

----------


## hope

*هههههههههههههه*

*حلوين مره* 
*يسلموو* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووووو 
على الرد وتقبل مزحي معكم 
بحر العجائب ، hope
أسعدني تواجدكم في صفحتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إنتِ
 :icon30:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
مرة حلوييين 
يعطيك العافية حبابة  
والله يسعد أيامك يارب 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

اخلا وحده حلوه الا انتي حطيتيها هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

خخخخ


يسلموووو

----------


## حلاالكون

هههههههههههاي 
الله يرج السعودين كله معصبين وبس!!!!!!!
يسلموووووو غلااااااي :)

----------


## يوزرسيف1

جميلة الحركات

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههه
كشخة الاشاراااات 
يسلمووو

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلموووووو
حساسه بزياده ،دمعة على السطور ،ملاك ،زهرة الفردووس ،حلا الكون،يوزر سيف،همسة الم
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين كلكم على الذوووق  
والتفاعل الجميل 
اسعدني تواجدكم في صفحتي  :bigsmile: 
لاتحرمونني من طلتكم

----------


## رحيق الامل

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوه تجنن

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلمووو
رحيق الامل
تحياتي
صموته

----------


## I wanna

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله مشكلة

بس الله يكثر من هالاشارة ابو صبعين ههه ( العشاء )
ذكرتونا بالبدو كل مفاطيح و مندي هههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوه*

*[[بس اتمنى عدم رفع المواضيع القديمه ]]*
*خالص شكري لعطاك* 
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*هههههههه ..*

*حلوة ؛؛.*

*يسلموووا ..~*

----------


## صمت الحزن

الله يسلمك
وورده محمديه 
ماارفع مواضيع قديمه
بس مواضيع فيه ردود لازم ارد
والموضوع في تفاعل 
عرفتي
تحياتي
صمت الحزن

----------

